# Abandoned apartment complex



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Feb 10, 2009)

So me and a few friends were in Fresno california looking for some places to squat for a day or two, and we come across this abandoned apartment complex, we had to do some crazy ninja tricks and flips to get in it was awesome, but once we got in it was like nothing we ever saw. floor to cieling was just covered in art and writing pretty much every square inch was covered all 3 floors. it was definitely a site to see.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Feb 10, 2009)

bad ass


----------



## Ravie (Feb 10, 2009)

thats awesome.


----------



## Turtles (Feb 11, 2009)

thats pritty fuckin sweet


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah it sucks, just found out this got torn down to make room for some stores. that fuckin sux it was a good squat no one bothered you and the entry was where no one could see you go in...oh well


----------

